# Finally someone understands ; My story



## hannah1215 (Jun 2, 2014)

I've been dealing with this chronic abdominal pain and severe constipation for as long as I can remember. I've been through several doctors, I found out that my gallbladder works zero percent. When I went into my surgeon to get it removed, she asks where my stomach hurts and I could not give her one specific spot because it's constant pain. All over, every day. She told me straight to my face that I was lying and made me go through another hydascan. Again it came up as completely nonfunctional, she said I need it removed in the next 4 years otherwise I'll have cancer. What professional doctor tells their patient that they're lying and they will have cancer. Letting you know, I am young. I just graduated high school and the past four years nobody has understood my pain. I wake up in the middle of the night at least once a month, I try to go to the bathroom but I end up just sitting there for about two hours crying, extremely hot, throwing up, trying to have a BM. To be honest, In the moment I'd rather die. It is terrible pain, I cannot move, my body feels weak and fatigued, my parents don't even wake up anymore with me because theres no point. They can't help me, nothing helps me. I do not go out with friends, I rarely leave my house because the pain is so bad. I can't go out and eat, every time I eat, no matter what it is hurts. I lose my appetite, nauseous, I have to lay down and try to sleep, if I'm lucky I can actually fall asleep. With this obviously comes depression, I have nothing to look forward to. Its constant pain, everyday. But nobody understands, for the longest time everyone doubted me, my friends thought I was lying to receive attention and so did my family for awhile. I mean if I don't have cancer or something extremely well known, people don't understand. They don't care, its minor to them. To me it occupies my whole life. I missed tremendous amounts of school, my school thought I was skipping until my senior year I finally received a doctors note to have a reduced schedule because my body could not do it. In the past year, I had an endoscopy and colonoscopy, endoscopy found out I have ulcers and acid reflux, colonoscopy found out my colon is jagged, has sharp edgy corners. The prep for a colonoscopy did not work, I drank two of the recommended amounts (threw it up after awhile) and two enemas. Did not work. My last doctor diagnosed me with IBS, looking at the symptoms they do not match. After a BM the pain does not go away. I sometimes have bloody BMs. I have constant pain, 24/7, I am never pain free. My newest doctor diagnosed me with functional chronic abdominal pain, he told me there is no cure. I will be dealing with this the rest of my life, we can only try to manage the pain. He prescribed lizness, which does not help the pain. It hurts just as bad but I can go to the bathroom. I have not been taking it everyday because it hurts just as much and i have to stop what I'm doing right then to go to the bathroom. Its the complete opposite from having a BM once a month to diarrhea everyday. Also, saying if I want to have that surgery on my colon I'd have to be referred to the University of Michigan because he won't operate on me because I'm young. I've been recommended to go to Mayo Clinic, i've been advised to go see a counselor for chronic pain. I'm 17 years old, with my whole life ahead of me and I'm sick and tired of feeling like crap everyday of my life. I've gone to a massage therapist who deals with oils, and all natural remedies. Peppermint oil has found to relax me, doesn't take the pain away but it some what calms me. Im making an appointment after my open house for acupuncture and praying it works. Can you guys just let me know if anyone finds anything for relief. Especially temporary relief in the moment, because when I'm cramping, can't move, I'm grumpy, nauseous, thinking about food makes me want to throw up. I get hot and sweaty to the point where i feel like i just ran 29 miles and I'm going to pass out. This is my first time on here and I just wanted someone to hear my story.


----------



## samuel202 (May 30, 2014)

Hi Hannah,

I'm so sorry you're going through so much pain and i hope i can be of some help. Like you, i was first diagnosed with IBS on october 2013; however, my main symptom has always been abdominal pain (i do not have either constipation of diarrhea) and a bit of nausea at times. The pain was so intense at first that i didn't want to eat or do anything for that matter. This led me to sit on my couch/bed 24/7 until i lost 15 lbs in 1-2 months. I thought i'd stay like this forever but then i started reading a lot of comments from people suffering from (FCAP) who said exercising daily has helped them tremendously in reducing their pain, as well as regulating their digestive system. I decided to give it a try and oh boy it has been working wonders for me. Firstly, the intensity of my pain has decreased considerably. Secondly, i don't experience pain all the time anymore (usually very mild pain throughout different times of the day that does not last more than 30 min or so) meaning i can actually feel normal again! Finally, i can eat almost everything i used to without experiencing any symptoms and this helped me gain 24 lbs back! I seriously recommend you to try working out because it's the only effective treatment i've found for my pain.

As secondary treatments, i recommend drinking caffeine-free peppermint tea 2-3 times a day (preferably 1 hour after eating) and at least 1L of water a day.

Also, i had constipation problems before my ibs came and i discovered i could easily do my stuff by performing this "technique":

1. Sit on the toilet with your heels pointing upwards (rather than flat on the ground). Or use a stool as a support for your feet.

2. Close your eyes, cover your ears and just breathe slowly without exerting.

3. Wait until you feel you're about to go and then exert slowly.

I know it sounds a bit weird but i have trouble going without doing it now.

Hope u feel better soon


----------



## Quimbester Wurst (Jun 10, 2014)

I got some problems too..sometimes i think i'm going to die or at least explode..sometimes it makes me wish i was dead too..but the doctors said it was psychiatric-related, so i went to one, and a psychologist..both sent me to others because they could not get to a conclusion..i eventually gave up..i walk 2 hours a day(12km)..i pass a lot of gas during it, and really feels better, but after i get home there's just something trapped there again..i'm going to try to do some abs too and some for the back muscles, because i have bad posture..i love drinking..but i have to avoid it the most that i can..left my last job..smoke marijuana from the moment i wake up..life is not so good..but i think that if i keep walking this 2 hours a day it's going to make things better..and when i start those abs too..

That's my story..at least some of it..at least i can still jerk off =D


----------



## Marie Msb (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about your pain... I think you've come to the place. Seriously, I read Samuel202's reply, and it pretty much sums up what I would have said. Peppermit tea after eating, execise, putting up your heels when you're on the toilet, drinking looots of water! I've got IBS-D, so it's not the same for the food, but you can also try meditation. Are you often stressed? I know that my health has caused me lots of stress... So the more i'd be sick, the more stressed i'd become... A big vicious circle. Be positive, you'll get to the bottom of this and you'll be able to control it!  hope you get better! Xx


----------



## Sweetpea80 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hannah1215, have your doctors checked to see if you have INTUSSUSCEPTION?


----------



## kiko khan (Mar 23, 2016)

i had a 12 year nightmare that consumed the life out of me. nothing worked. sometimes even taking high concentration macrogol with a few litres of water didn't had an effect. a couple of years ago i was prescribed the antidepressant argofan which worked instantly from the first day in regulating my bowel movement (even tho it was prescribed for something else and the doctor warned me that it will take a couple of weeks before it has any visible effects). it seemed to me like i was given a magical potion! unfortunately it gave me other side effects and had to try cipralex which did not seem to work that well, and after that went on remeron which i'm taking now. it's been 2 years and i'm at a constant 80% from what it would be normal bowel movement, which is perfect and a blessing for me. the down side is that i tried for 5 times to half the medication and the constipation came back with a vengeance (altho i did not have absolutely any psychological downside). the musculature of the intestines that produce their movement is controlled by serotoninergic nerve cells (most antidepressants work by modulating serotonin)... altho my psychiatrist did not understand how it might work it resumed to say that my constipation was a result of depression (which i'm sure that it wast the other way round) hence treating my state of mind cured my bowel problem. i'm writing these lines because i know how desperate you might be and i hope you might get some relief. i also recommend reading about "micro-biome and bowel movement" and the miracles of fecal transplant (which sound bad but it's cutting edge medicine). and also guided meditations and hypnosis sessions are absolutely necessary in my opinion. some of the best you can now get free on youtube - search for "michael sealey IBS hypnosis", also "thereachapproach meditations".

i also want to tell you how much it helps to find some higher understanding. i myself, bypassed my desperation with reading science articles, novels and the most incredible thing that happened to me from all this torment was discovering "out of your mind - complete lectures by alan watts" it amounts in 15 hours of audio, and you can download them for free here:

https://kat.cr/alan-watts-out-of-your-mind-the-essential-lectures-t6285173.html


----------



## WeCanBeatIt (Mar 23, 2016)

hannah 1215, i think i know what's your problem, or ,at least, i heard a story similar with yours. There is this youtuber Marissa Rachel and she experienced the same symptoms . After a lot of time, doctors saying it's all just in her head, it turned out that she had a problem with her pancreas. That's what i remember. However, i recommend to watch her video MY EMERGENCY SURGERY (I ALMOST DIED!!!!). She explains everything there. Let me know if that helped you. And i understand you! I'm 18 and my social life is messed up too. Don't worry. We'll make it.


----------



## Karine Ramez (Mar 23, 2016)

I know exactly how you feel. I've had the same problem and no one seems to take me seriously. I feel like shit all the time and I am tired of being helpless. The doctors don't even know what to do to help me and no one understands how much this bothers me. One thing I have found helps me is drinking green or peppermint tea. 2-3 cups a day works best to relieve the pain, at least temporarily. Thanks for sharing your story, it makes me feel better knowing I'm not alone in this.


----------



## Nate142 (Apr 2, 2016)

I understand. Ive lived with IBS all my life and was diagnosed last year with IBS-A and GERD. Im an 18 year old male now. The pain is excruciating and the nausea is almost unbearable. My IBS is triggered by foods and I havent had enough time to figure out what foods set it off. The pain for me comes in waves and it gets so intense I break out in a cold sweat, my fingers tingle, and i feel as if im going to throw up or die from the pain. I may be exaggerating but its the worst pain i have felt in my entire life. What helps me a lot is eating smaller meals and avoiding spicy foods as well as sauces. Also certain vegetables set me off like iceberg lettuce and celery. As you learn what foods effect you you can learn to exclude them from your diet. I keep a log of foods that are safe and foods that arent so i dont forget and eat them again triggering my IBS. For you being in constant pain i apologize. What gives me relief in the moment of an episode is breathing much like when a mother is giving birth. As i do that i feel my nausea lessens and the pain reduces slightly yet just that feels like a huge weight lifted. I always push in on my abdoment and roll my fists around over it. I find massaging my abdoment shifts around excess gas which i here shifting in my stomach and also helps to relax my colon slightly which is a mountain of temporary relief. Hope somethijg from this helps. You arent alone in the struggle.


----------

